# Magic item...  Quiver of Endless Arrows?



## RigaMortus2

Is there such an item that is basically a quiver of (mundane) endless arrows?  I know of the Quiver of Ehlonna, but eventually, you'll run out of arrows.  Looking for one that has and endless supply of arrows.  Is there such a thing out there in any of the books?


----------



## Dog Moon

There's a Devlin's Ring in one of Malhavoc Press's books [Complete Book of Eldritch Might, maybe] that costs 2,000gp and basically says whenever you pull the string on the bow, it creates an arrow, in effect, unlimited arrows.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> There's a Devlin's Ring in one of Malhavoc Press's books [Complete Book of Eldritch Might, maybe] that costs 2,000gp and basically says whenever you pull the string on the bow, it creates an arrow, in effect, unlimited arrows.




Now THAT is interesting. A ring that creates arrows? A whole slew of questions of how it could effectively work pops to mind ... but maybe I should just try and read the book, eh?


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Is there such an item that is basically a quiver of (mundane) endless arrows?




Here ya go:

http://www.andycollins.net/Features/stuff_that_holds_stuff.htm


----------



## saucercrab

1. The Lone Drow: Companions of the Hall
2. Scroll down to _quiver of Anariel_.
3. ?????
4. Profit!

(You can prob' guess what ????? is.)


----------



## saucercrab

Ogrork the Mighty said:
			
		

> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.andycollins.net/Features/stuff_that_holds_stuff.htm



That _quiver of endless arrows_ looks way underpriced. (Not that the _DMG_'s guidelines cover this sort of thing, but don't think it should cost less than a _quiver of Ehlonna_.)


----------



## RigaMortus2

Thanks for the advice guys.  Nothing printed in a 3.5 D&D WotC book though, huh?


----------



## Three_Haligonians

Dragon Magazine #328: Bazaar of the Bizzare.

_Quiver of Plenty_

Owner can draw, one at a time, per day:
- Infinite wooden arrows
- Infinite steel-tipped arrows
- Infinite alchemical silver-tipped arrows
- Infinite cold iron-tipped arrows
- 5 adamantine-tipped arrows

If the owner of the quiver drops, hands off, or otherwise lets go in a "non-firing" manner the arrow disappears. All arrows vanish after striking (whether they hit the intended target or not).

Price: 18,000 gp


_Quiver of Ehlonna_, eat your heart out!

J from Three Haligonians


----------



## Felnar

Three_Haligonians said:
			
		

> If the owner of the quiver drops, hands off, or otherwise lets go in a "non-firing" manner the arrow disappears. All arrows vanish after striking (whether they hit the intended target or not).



this is what i was going to suggest, only i'd make them last a few rounds, incase you want to staple your foes clothes to a nearby wall


----------



## EyeontheMountain

I effectively give all of my archers such a quiver because counting arrows is not fun. One that produced special arrows wouuld be cool though, as I do count them.

Teh above ideas are good, and unfortunately I cannot add to them


----------



## hong

saucercrab said:
			
		

> That _quiver of endless arrows_ looks way underpriced. (Not that the _DMG_'s guidelines cover this sort of thing, but don't think it should cost less than a _quiver of Ehlonna_.)



 1500 gp just for normal masterwork arrows would be okay IMO. Allowing special materials as well does seem excessive.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> There's a Devlin's Ring in one of Malhavoc Press's books [Complete Book of Eldritch Might, maybe] that costs 2,000gp and basically says whenever you pull the string on the bow, it creates an arrow, in effect, unlimited arrows.




That's what I was going to suggest.  One of the PC's in the game I run has one.  It makes keeping track of inventory a lot easier.  I think that 2K is a little pricey for what it does though.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Darklone

Economically this would result sooner or later in arrows being cheaper than cheap.


----------



## XO

*Midnight Covenant Item... From 2nd Edition*

Elenial’s Quiver (adapt as needed)
This magical quiver is woven into the legend of Elenial, an elf girl who took bloody revenge on the Shadow’s minions who murdered her family, and today it bears her name in lorebooks across Eredane. 

Saddened by the girl’s plight and enraged by the foul orcs and corrupt men who slashed and burned their way through the elven forest, the spirits of the wood enchanted the girl’s quiver to aid her in her quest for revenge. Elenial failed to notice this magical aid in her bloodlust, and the orcs who cut her down simply left the quiver to rot with her body where she fell.

The quiver itself is made of fine leather and stitched with the sinew of a dire bear. As long as its wearer wields a shortbow or longbow of some kind, the quiver will always have at least one arrow in it. In addition, Elenial’s quiver grants the following abilities to its wearer.

2nd Level: The wearer gains use of the Rapid Shot feat.
4th Level: All concealment miss chances are reduced by 10% when firing arrows from the quiver.
6th Level: Once per day, the quiver can cast magic weapon on all arrows inside it (the quiver holds up to 20 arrows) as a 3rd-level channeler.


----------



## Darklone

XO that quiver sounds like a thing any archer wants.


----------

